# Anyone Know what these are and if there is value or PM



## pokermandown (Mar 25, 2018)

I got these pins and almost threw them away. I decide to hold on to them because they are heavy. 100 of them weigh 10.91g! 




Under a loop the look like like a bimetal but I can't imagine their purpose. 




Should I sell, refine or hold them?


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 25, 2018)

pokermandown said:


> Should I sell, refine or hold them?



You should test them, build your skills to know what you have.


----------



## pokermandown (Mar 25, 2018)

I will, but there is so little of the darker metal, and I only have about 800 of the pins, I thought I would reach out to the collective knowledge of the group before I sacrificed some for the good of the group.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 27, 2018)

What did they come from?


----------



## jonn (Mar 27, 2018)

These look a lot like relay contacts. They may have silver or Pd. Cut the top off and digest it. Try nitric and then copper. Do one in AR next and test with Stannous. Test tubes work well for small samples.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 27, 2018)

Looks like legs intended to connect to the edge of a ceramic or PCB substrate. The substrate fits inside the half circle and is soldered to the conductors. When everything is mounted the lead frame is cut off to free the pins.

Something like on this module https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Blue-Ceramic-Integrated-Circuit-CPU-Chips-For-Collection-gold-vintage-rare-/273126030449

Why are you worried about testing, you don't need all pins for that and any precious metal can always be saved from testing.

Göran


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 27, 2018)

Simple tests to run... 

- Flatten it out, shadows makes it hard to see the true surface color. Does it look different than other tinned legs?
- Add a drop of HCl on it, tin plate will dissolve, silver, gold or PGM not.
- Heat it up a bit on an open flame, did the surface melt? Solder melts quite easily and usually oxidizes with a dull finish.
- Rub it against a white paper, solder or tin is soft and will leave a grey streak.

My guess, tin plate.

Göran


----------



## golden-puncture (Apr 28, 2018)

does anyone know about this? its from hiace toyota in asia. its empty from inside. is there anything in it that contain pgms?


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 28, 2018)

golden-puncture said:


> does anyone know about this? its from hiace toyota in asia. its empty from inside. is there anything in it that contain pgms?




Those appear to be vibration eliminators? Back when I did refrigeration work, we would weld those into the refrigerant lines near the compressor. The compressors were spring mounted and as the compressor started, stopped, or vibrated during operation, these flexed and prevented most movement from transfering to the copper pipes beyond. Without them the pipes would work harden from vibration, then crack and leak eventually. On smaller compressors with smaller diameter lines, we’d just anneal the copper tubing to soften it, then form a couple vibration loops instead of using something like these. These are usually corrugated wall copper tubing inside, with copper end fittings. The outer protective wire braid may be copper, or steel that’s just copper plated. Lastly, from the photo it looks as though there are still some short pieces of copper pipe welded to the ends? The brazing rod used was likely 15% silver.


----------



## Dr.xyz (Apr 28, 2018)

Exhaust pipe flex joints, 100% steel, nothing valuable.


----------



## golden-puncture (Apr 30, 2018)

thanks for reply guys! its helpfull actually. now i have again a strange thing find today. i buy some honeycombs from a vhicle repairing shop.
its strange to find first that they through off the honeycombs. i asked them to keep and sell me. its approximately 6 dollars per k while big guys buy 15 to 20 dollars per kg. so i get this cotton beed with honeycomb. should i process this cotton with honey comb or saperate it?


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 30, 2018)

It is probably asbestos. You should look into a safer hobby.


----------



## golden-puncture (Apr 30, 2018)

i think you are right . its asbestos as the cotton beeds are full of white shining particals. i saperate it all, and thanks for opinion to look for safer hobby. actually i am cop here and i was intrested in chemistry but no way against luck that made by people around you. i recycle gold 3 years. and then from last six months recycling pgms as these require less effort. so i can easily do the duty and recycling, taking benifit of extremely hot weather aroung 40 degree centigrade. i find this stuff as a person send me some honeycombs and it was first time i see this. and not find any info on forum about it, i got it now, i actually know the functions and dangers of this stuff, KNOWLEDGE is more powerfull than ACIDS! so what is asbestos!!!


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 30, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asbestos


----------



## golden-puncture (Jun 28, 2018)

i did a mistake and i do not know what to do? as i get hcl/cl leach solition. then i commonly use zinc to get the black powder. later on in the stock pot i add some zinc and then i can not get zinc from local scrap yards, so i put some aluminium heat sink in the solution. and today as i checked the stock pot i am surprised that i have no black powder, its dark gray powder in the bottom and also some particals floating on surface. is it really a problem to use aluminium in the solution in which we already use zinc. as i know al will drop zinc also as zinc chloride. is there any way to remove zinc chloride from black powder! and what is this dark gray percipate! thanks and sorry for bad view of picture!


----------



## Rachello (Jun 28, 2018)

I am referring to the first pic


pokermandown said:


> I got these pins and almost threw them away. I decide to hold on to them because they are heavy. 100 of them weigh 10.91g!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

